# What gender frizzled Cochin?



## CHlCKEN (May 29, 2021)

Cockerel or pullet? About 9 weeks old now, though this picture was taken at around 8 weeks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

With that red comb, I'd think cockerel. Someone is going to ask you for a side shot to see his feather development and stance to confirm though.


----------



## AndGravy (May 29, 2021)

Cockerel.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Cockerel.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*And cockerel.*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Definitely Cockerel. Red comb and even facewise looks like one..


----------



## TawnyFeathers (Jun 6, 2021)

I would say cockerel


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

Adorable!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Cockerel


----------

